

Groupon Plans I.P.O. With $30 Billion Valuation - orijing
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/06/02/groupon-files-to-go-public/

======
orijing
Does anyone know where they got the $30b valuation from? That's crazy. We
thought LinkedIn was overvalued when it filed for $3b valuation IPO, but at
least it generated some profits and has a greater barrier to entry.

------
rudiger
To all those who doubted Groupon's rejection of a $6 billion takeover bid by
Google...

